# udev v4l symlink oddity

## krisse

In udev rules (/dev/udev/rules.d/50-udev-rules) I have the following, as per gentoo default:

```
KERNEL=="video[0-9]*",  NAME="v4l/video%n", SYMLINK+="video%n", GROUP="video"
```

While that works in so far as the /dev/v4l/video0 node is created, it does not create the symlink it should. No /dev/video0 (or any /dev/video*).

What baffles me, is that if I switch it to the following:

```
KERNEL=="video[0-9]*",  NAME="video%n", SYMLINK+="v4l/video%n", GROUP="video"
```

Then the node /dev/video0 is created and the symlink /dev/v4l/video0 is created. Just as it should be.

Now, I don't really care which is the proper node and which the symlink --- as long as everything works; which it does, using the latter version ---, but isn't the above odd?

----------

